# To the dressage writer for Section D at Barbury on Friday:



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Thankee-you muchly for my apostrophe.  I saw, I noted, I appreciated.  It was the best part about my test.


----------



## Butterbean (11 July 2016)

I saw your score. That's quite an achievement! But ignoring the dressage (which is what I normally have to do) everything went OK?


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

It was good, wasn't it!  Got given a zero and everything.  Were you there too?    

Yes, thanks!  Here is a photo from Nunney, but you'll have to get Esther to make it work. 

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/VivianePendleton/media/CAT_3550_zpszi1h7ols.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Diamore (11 July 2016)

Is there no report to go with this????


----------



## Casey76 (11 July 2016)




----------



## ester (11 July 2016)

I was gazumped!


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Casey76 said:










Click to expand...

Oh!  Very clever!  Thank you!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (11 July 2016)

How can you get a zero!?


----------



## be positive (11 July 2016)

Good that they realised he should have one, it's a shame BE refused to use one, I remember the argument you had trying to get it in his name, as for the score I guess it is yet another milestone in the HotToTrot saga.

Love the photo, he looks cheeky tucking up so tight in front knowing exactly how much effort is required to get over the fence, the dressage may be the weak link but his xc must be giving you such pleasure and confidence.


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 July 2016)

Movement not performed = 0


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Here's another from Nunney - don't worry!  (And I can't spell your name either, so maybe I don't deserve any IT support!)

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/VivianePendleton/media/IAN_2295_zpsopdlbdd2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## ihatework (11 July 2016)

OMG, that is an awesome dressage score. 
Nearly the same as Charlottes at Hartpury.
That was % right ?!!!!


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Not sure where on earth to start with a report!  I mean, I have a high threshold for the ridiculous, but this one took the biscuit in terms of logistical complexity.

Yes, I think the zero reflected the fact that I cantered on the wrong lead - so where it said "transition to left canter from walk" - well, there wasn't really a transition to left canter from walk.  

I thought that someone from on here must have been writing and given me an apostrophe after they'd read about my plight!


----------



## ester (11 July 2016)




----------



## PaddyMonty (11 July 2016)

Casey76 said:










Click to expand...

I think a horse that jumps that neatly should be forgiven a little stressage wobble.


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

This was the second part of the double into the water.  He is very clever!


----------



## CrazyMare (11 July 2016)

I think it was a weekend for ridiculous logistics!  I started packing my car on Saturday only to notice the £80 of diesel just put in it was actually running down the yard from the split fuel line......

No parts available at short notice for geriatric Japanese 4x4s......

You did have a far better weekend than me though!!


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Oops.  Did you get where you were going?


----------



## CrazyMare (11 July 2016)

Yes, thanks to a very kind friend but the result was a write off!


----------



## teapot (11 July 2016)

Saw result on the scoreboards yesterday - hope you had a good run xc anyway!


----------



## Bernster (11 July 2016)

The proper application of zeros and apostrophes.  Is this a comp report or a flipping primary school lesson?! ;-)


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

But we still haven't established who the mysterious writer was!


----------



## VRIN (11 July 2016)

Is it just me or is everyone speaking in code? I have no idea what is going on! (or went on!?!?!)


----------



## Bernster (11 July 2016)

VRIN said:



			Is it just me or is everyone speaking in code? I have no idea what is going on! (or went on!?!?!)
		
Click to expand...

No clue.  Although, to be fair, this thread is addressed to one person (the dressage writer) so it's not surprising we are in the dark   Hopefully the OP will be along any moment now, armed with 0's, correct 's and even perhaps an actual comp report heheh...


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

Well when I first registered Vito with BE, they wouldn't let me put the apostrophe in his name. Said he had to be called Vitos Fleur Z. I was mortified. Then I bought the new one, and he was bloody well called Kates Touch! Again, surely it shd be the touch of Kate, meaning it's Kate's Touch? 

So there I was, with two horses, neither of whom had their apostrophe. I wrote a post about it on here and then, at the third event I did on Kates Touch, the writer (a poster on here) reognised m and gave me my apostrophe. It happened again at Barbury, so I wanted to identify the writer and thank them!


----------



## HotToTrot (11 July 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?706311-A-sheepish-introduction-to-new-horse


----------



## AnShanDan (11 July 2016)

Wow, HTT, that is some score  Who were the judges??

Still very envious of you with a horse that is skipping round 2* and you deserve lots of credit for that, it's not easy!!


----------



## spacefaer (11 July 2016)

That's an impressive dressage score.... but at least you got your apostrophe!!


----------



## VRIN (11 July 2016)

Ah.. it all become clear ...and having cross referenced with Be I now understand the score! Charlotte would indeed have been proud to get such a score!?!?!


----------



## Suziq77 (11 July 2016)

I was going to write for the 2* at Brightling and was going to give Parrot his rightful apostrophe, but they cancelled it  

Well done on completing another 2* with an XC clear!


----------



## Lexi_ (11 July 2016)

We were fence judging the water and you absolutely flew through! Alas I am a dope and didn't realise you were competing until I heard your name on the commentary just before you got to us, so didn't have time to take any photos


----------



## Sukistokes2 (12 July 2016)

Just asking about the zero as i do a lot of writing and in all my time I have never written a zero. I mean if you did walked instead of canter, yes i can see that but canter on the wrong lead is still in fact canter and worthy of some score, as a partial movement was indeed performed. Other then that i hope you had a good ride.


----------



## morrismob (12 July 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Just asking about the zero as i do a lot of writing and in all my time I have never written a zero. I mean if you did walked instead of canter, yes i can see that but canter on the wrong lead is still in fact canter and worthy of some score, as a partial movement was indeed performed. Other then that i hope you had a good ride.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter, a few years ago got 3 0's for left canter movements as he just would not strike off on the correct lead. Daughter kept bringing him back and re asking but alas he refused to play ball. This was a PC area dressage and the judge was the mother of a famous British male event rider, we very nearly framed the sheet )


----------



## Nicnac (12 July 2016)

H2T - I am disappointed in you.  You were not last.  In fact you beat a 4* rider.

Hey - who cares about the boring dancey bit - fabulous XC.  Three 2*'s (do you like the apostrophe?) all clear XC is such a cool achievement.

Are you keeping P(C)arrot when Vito's back?


----------



## HotToTrot (12 July 2016)

Ah rats, a missed chance for an apostrophe at Brightling! 

Lexi, I stopped to chat to you guys, but then nearly got quad-biked, so I moved. The second water, with the step in and skinny out? 

Dunno about the zero! But am v jealous of Morrismob's daughter for getting three! 

Nicnac, I was a bit cross about that. Spoils my record, rather. I managed to finish behind plenty of people who had stops xc, but just couldn't quite come last. 

No, not keeping him! Very sad about it. But he doesn't have to go quite yet.


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 July 2016)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Just asking about the zero as i do a lot of writing and in all my time I have never written a zero. I mean if you did walked instead of canter, yes i can see that but canter on the wrong lead is still in fact canter and worthy of some score, as a partial movement was indeed performed. Other then that i hope you had a good ride.
		
Click to expand...

The level of test will have a huge bearing on low or zero mark. Unaff prelim/novice then yep a low mark rather than a zero. 2* BE asking for left canter wants left canter, not just canter. So in this scenario then a zero is probably correct.


----------



## HotToTrot (12 July 2016)

The comment was "none shown". 

Yes, I noticed they're a bit stricter at 2*. I remember being most perplexed when I was given numerous threes in my first one. I'd managed to be in the actual right pace at the actual markers and I was really chuffed, but then the test sheets banged on about lack of connection and all sorts


----------



## Suziq77 (12 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			No, not keeping him! Very sad about it. But he doesn't have to go quite yet.
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooo!!! I was looking forward to double reports of the apostropheless eventers  

Someone will be very lucky.  I'm trying not to dwell on this any further....

Where next for you both?


----------



## HotToTrot (12 July 2016)

He will be snapped up by a top-level dressage home, I am sure.


----------



## vallin (12 July 2016)

Noooo! We love P(c)arrot! He's awesome! Plus if we combined his jumping with D's dressage we'd have a pretty awesome eventer


----------



## Suziq77 (12 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			He will be snapped up by a top-level dressage home, I am sure.
		
Click to expand...

I promise I wasn't being sarky, I was day dreaming of how amazing it would be to have a horse that you'd trust over such huge fences and not have the pressure of worrying about what NicNac referred to as "the boring dancey bit" and trying to pretend to myself that I'd be able to ride one side of a 2* horse.  He just looks like such a nice person as well


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2016)

I saw your dressage score when I was checking how Vittoria had done.... crumbs.....


----------



## HotToTrot (12 July 2016)

It's ok, I was def being sarky!! He is amazing. I'm having such a great time learning about big tracks on him and you are completely right, there is no pressure with him! It is the perfect balance of having a horse who teaches me and looks after me, but no expectation that I need to get results! I don't think I could have asked for a more perfect horse for me!


----------



## HotToTrot (12 July 2016)

As long as you weren't actually looking for me, thinking I was called Victoria. I honestly hoped people wld stop Victoriaing me after 2012 and then she bloody well took up riding!!


----------



## Nicco (12 July 2016)

Ok. Know the judge, tough but fair, trains my son. Also know writer who is very nice.  Also know previous owner of your horse, she used to babysit for me!!  Have you tried straight out of the lorry into the dressage arena?! She did mention that the other day!!!
But fab result xc and that's what you want. Hope Vito is back soon, we are in a similar position to you re best horse hors de combat!!


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			As long as you weren't actually looking for me, thinking I was called Victoria. I honestly hoped people wld stop Victoriaing me after 2012 and then she bloody well took up riding!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha well I hadn't realised you were entered to be honest - but no I know you definitely aren't a Victoria!  The XC course looked VERY imposing - rather you than me, but it looks like he loved it


----------



## Horsemad12 (13 July 2016)

Have you considered a calmer for the dressage phase?

I tried confidence EC with some success for Socks and now on Equifeast CCC which has been amazing obviously you don't want anything to dull the jumping but perhaps something to stop him getting so carried away?

Equifeast has been amazing, poss worth a chat with them or if you want to try the confidence EC I think i have a couple of packs left which I can pop in the post if you PM me your address?


----------



## HotToTrot (13 July 2016)

Ah, so the elusive writer does exist 


I don't know. I suspect that if there was a magic solution to the dressage, then his previous jockeys (better riders than I am) would have found it. (And then not sold him to me!) I also slightly feel that yes, I could fiddle about with feed/supplements/calmers/bits/warm up routines... and some of it may or may not make a degree of difference, but what do I gain? I mean, I added, what, 30-odd penalties to my dressage score at Barbury anyway, by the time I'd had a couple of fences and got time faults. So if I had knocked 15 marks off the dressage, then I'd have been, say, third or fourth from last, rather than second from last. Does it matter? 

I am keen to improve my riding in all three phases, I have good flat lessons on him at home, but I feel like trying to improve the marks we get in a test isn't really where it's at with him. Not when we're so far off the placings anyway. Better to have my lessons, get great SJ and XC experience and adore him for what he can do, rather than focus (likely to no avail) on what he can't.


----------



## dark rider (13 July 2016)

I love that post! A great XC round more than makes up for a dodgy dressage IMO. And there are so few horses that are good at all 3 phases.  Much more fun to have good horse XC.


----------



## vallin (13 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			Ah, so the elusive writer does exist 


I don't know. I suspect that if there was a magic solution to the dressage, then his previous jockeys (better riders than I am) would have found it. (And then not sold him to me!) I also slightly feel that yes, I could fiddle about with feed/supplements/calmers/bits/warm up routines... and some of it may or may not make a degree of difference, but what do I gain? I mean, I added, what, 30-odd penalties to my dressage score at Barbury anyway, by the time I'd had a couple of fences and got time faults. So if I had knocked 15 marks off the dressage, then I'd have been, say, third or fourth from last, rather than second from last. Does it matter? 

I am keen to improve my riding in all three phases, I have good flat lessons on him at home, but I feel like trying to improve the marks we get in a test isn't really where it's at with him. Not when we're so far off the placings anyway. Better to have my lessons, get great SJ and XC experience and adore him for what he can do, rather than focus (likely to no avail) on what he can't.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words


----------



## Suziq77 (13 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			Better to have my lessons, get great SJ and XC experience and adore him for what he can do, rather than focus (likely to no avail) on what he can't.
		
Click to expand...

Boom! How does your Chimp like that? Sounds perfect tbh, I have heard it's supposed to be fun


----------



## HotToTrot (13 July 2016)

Sorry, I have to credit my husband with this bit again!!  As he retrieved me from the Chasm of Doom at Nunney, he told me that if I wanted a horse who would be competitive in the dressage, then: "Darling, we bought the wrong horse."  

I feel bad for him (horse, not husband) sometimes, because it can be easy (for me and for others) to focus in on the bit that is clearly sub-standard, and to feel resentful about it and want to fix it.  Yes, if I had managed to get under 75 at Barbury, then I would have been qualified for CCI** and I would have been gleefully doing my entry for Hartpury.  So I guess that invalidates my argument that it doesn't matter, because it could have mattered.  I could have gone CCI** next month and I now won't.  BUT.  Let's not forget where we started from, eh? Let's not forget that a mere mortal like me has now done four CIC**s, thanks to an amazing horse who's taught me loads and who looks after me and picks up when I screw up - but who doesn't always do it all for me, which means that I do have to improve my riding and I do have to pull my weight.  And he's easy and he's nice, and I can have a sharer for him without worrying whether he will be too much for her, and I can let my kids in his stable and they sit on him and they lead him about and give him carrots.


----------



## {97702} (13 July 2016)

So true...... thank H2T


----------



## Lexi_ (14 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			Lexi, I stopped to chat to you guys, but then nearly got quad-biked, so I moved. The second water, with the step in and skinny out?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that was us!


----------



## ihatework (14 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			Sorry, I have to credit my husband with this bit again!!  As he retrieved me from the Chasm of Doom at Nunney, he told me that if I wanted a horse who would be competitive in the dressage, then: "Darling, we bought the wrong horse."  

I feel bad for him (horse, not husband) sometimes, because it can be easy (for me and for others) to focus in on the bit that is clearly sub-standard, and to feel resentful about it and want to fix it.  Yes, if I had managed to get under 75 at Barbury, then I would have been qualified for CCI** and I would have been gleefully doing my entry for Hartpury.  So I guess that invalidates my argument that it doesn't matter, because it could have mattered.  I could have gone CCI** next month and I now won't.  BUT.  Let's not forget where we started from, eh? Let's not forget that a mere mortal like me has now done four CIC**s, thanks to an amazing horse who's taught me loads and who looks after me and picks up when I screw up - but who doesn't always do it all for me, which means that I do have to improve my riding and I do have to pull my weight.  And he's easy and he's nice, and I can have a sharer for him without worrying whether he will be too much for her, and I can let my kids in his stable and they sit on him and they lead him about and give him carrots.
		
Click to expand...

This really is the way to think about it. There are so so many positives to take away from your time with (c)parrot.

I've got a really good friend just about (fingers crossed) to do her first 4*. A 4* on a giant of a horse who no one in their right mind might have thought would go 4* as a 4yo. This horse is the most kind and gentle soul you could possibly wish to meet, he is an awesome XC horse, ever improving in the SJ but genuinely struggles in the dressage. He doesn't blow up like yours, but is in the mid 50- low 60 bracket, which for his rider is a source of occasional frustration. We discuss often how all his positives outweigh the mediocre dressage, the rider knows this and adores him, but still lingering in the back of the brain is the desire to be higher up the leaderboard after the dressage. I just tell her that as I'm chewing my finger nails watching her jump stupidly dangerous fences I'm happy to swap 10% in the dressage arena, for this horses ability XC. 

Shoot your Chimp, accept your horse for what he is, and have an awesome rest of season. Your CCI2* time will come


----------



## HotToTrot (14 July 2016)

I stopped and said hi - then you jumped in the water to retrieve a flower that had come off, and I tried to get run over by the runner on the quad!  I was with my father in law and the baby, but they may have been some distance away at that point.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 July 2016)

Super words about P(C)arrot HotToTrot, it's easy to feel down beat sometimes but his positives are blooming fabulous ones , I would adore a horse who could jump those tracks with me, maybe one day!

Topaz is a source of frustration eventing (and we'e only managed the grand height of 80cm ) as she will not settle for the dressage at all. Despite three years of totally dedicated riding and lessons, being adv med trained, competing at med, the hardest point of our last eventing foray was the dressage, the SJ she positively skipped round and the XC she was pretty awesome and bold aside from one lapse of concentration , but the dressage was terrible . Maybe I should take a leaf from your book and think sod it, just think of the jumping bits and go for it...

Still as ever in awe

x


----------



## View (14 July 2016)

H2T, what you achieve is amazing and I always enjoy reading your reports (even mad dog owners on Hackney Marshes).  You are so right, to have a horse that goes XC so well, looking after you but making you think at the same time, who also looks after your family.  Just amazing.

Never got to the dizzying heights you are at, but all those years ago with our boy, dressage was great, the XC was fantastic but the SJ phase - oh he played skittles with them (to the extent that I did have event organisers asking me if I should go XC).

So long as you are getting something out of it and enjoying it, blooming well done to you.


----------



## HotToTrot (14 July 2016)

You're not a mad dog owner on Hackney Marshes, are you...?!


----------



## HotToTrot (14 July 2016)

Anyway, thank you all for being so kind about my awful dressage!  Right, I shall get on and write a proper report about it - gory dressage details and all.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 July 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



			The level of test will have a huge bearing on low or zero mark. Unaff prelim/novice then yep a low mark rather than a zero. 2* BE asking for left canter wants left canter, not just canter. So in this scenario then a zero is probably correct.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## LeannePip (14 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			Anyway, thank you all for being so kind about my awful dressage!  Right, I shall get on and write a proper report about it - gory dressage details and all.
		
Click to expand...

This is what we've all been waiting 6 pages to hear!


----------



## View (14 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			You're not a mad dog owner on Hackney Marshes, are you...?!
		
Click to expand...

No, but I pass Hackney Marshes on the train on my way to work.  Would I be right in thinking that P(C)arrot is stabled very close?


----------



## HotToTrot (14 July 2016)

Well, I am being a bit slow about it! 

Yes, at Lee Valley. I think I actually got dogged on Leyton Marsh. I think Hackney Marsh may be one over.


----------



## star (14 July 2016)

HotToTrot said:



			He will be snapped up by a top-level dressage home, I am sure.
		
Click to expand...

Please can I have him! He is the right colour and he is such an amazing jumper. He could teach me sooooo much! I wouldn't care about the dressage marks riding a horse like him! And Monty has officially retired from eventing to be a dressage horse so I don't need 2 who can do dressage!


----------



## HotToTrot (15 July 2016)

Yes! Matching ponies for you.


----------



## Leg_end (15 July 2016)

Can you PM me when you are thinking of selling, I'd love a horse like him to go up the levels with?


----------



## HotToTrot (15 July 2016)

I have done.


----------

